# wedding cake



## wizcat3 (Jun 4, 2003)

My niece is getting married IN July at a New Jersey Beach and is planning to use butter cream for her wedding cake. As I know, this could be a disaster due to the time of the year. She didnt realize that the air conditioning may not keep it cool enough. She was planning to display it through out the receiption. She doesnt want fondant or a crisco laced type icing. I also believe a cooked meringue could get gummy. My suggestion to her was marzipan tinted with color. Does anyone have another suggestion?


----------



## momoreg (Mar 4, 2000)

I assume you have found somebody to do your cake. If not, I urge you to find them NOW. 

They will tell you that as long as the room is air conditioned, you need not worry about melting, and your options with buttercream are plentiful. 

Contrary to what you've stated, the only thing that could pose a problem is an overlay of fondant or marzipan, because the humidity at that time of year could cause condensation to build up on its surface.

Good luck. Gotta run. :chef:


----------



## headless chicken (Apr 28, 2003)

Does it have to be butter cream? Was royal icing considered?


----------



## lotuscakestudio (Jun 28, 2001)

If she doesn't want to eat the fondant, just have the servers peel it off all the cakes before slicing and serving. I saw this on Food Network when they showed the wedding cakes in Disney World. Great idea for people who don't want to eat it, but like the look, (and for the non-Julie Bashores of the world who can't roll fondant 1/16", so thin that no one can even notice it.)


----------



## cp1 (May 2, 2004)

The mediums you decide upon are important, but not critical. What is critical
is the temperature of your cake when it is put on display, and how
sound and stable the structure of each tier. Hopefully, your baker
has experience dealing with hot weather. Good luck!


----------



## tacykakes (May 12, 2004)

You can trust your baker, hopefully they are professional enough to let you know about the buttercream idea. I'm positive if your cake comes in cool (which it will since it is prepared ahead of time) and it is air conditioned it should be alright.
Good luck with that!


----------



## wizcat3 (Jun 4, 2003)

She is going to talk to the cake decorator within the next couple of days. I suggested another covering: white chocolate. What do you think. I will let you know what she has found out.


----------



## momoreg (Mar 4, 2000)

With A/C, it really doesn't matter what the cake is finished with. It will be fine. There is nothing to worry about.


----------



## wizcat3 (Jun 4, 2003)

:bounce: :bounce: Hi everyone, You remember the cake that my niece was fretting over because of what I WAS concerned about? Well the wedding went very well at the beach when the weather was most perfect. Having a wedding at this beach at Seacrest NJ was so wonderful. Their deck for coctails also was perfect and when the bridal party went to the water to take some pictures was a picture all in itself. The d-j worked fine, dancing was good. The cake was a 3 layer cake and looked very nice. I would have loved to see a very tall cake(6 layers) But it was not my wedding. If I would have made it for her I would have made it that high. Oh Well. The cake did not taste special and I know its hard to tell a bride, the difference, especially her aunt. Oh Well I will have another chance to be a part----a big part of the wedding My own daughter----- SHE, wants to have it in a barn with chandliers. She is an artist, and a talented,successful one. And she wants a patchwork off white gown which of course I will have to make/applique. So look forward to the next year. Thanks you all. W :bounce:


----------



## momoreg (Mar 4, 2000)

wizcat,

Great news on both weddings! :bounce:


----------

